
The arrival of the long-heralded friction-free economy - walterbell
http://fortune.com/2015/10/22/the-21st-century-corporation-new-business-models/
======
RangerScience
Got ruined for me by the (AFAIK) incorrect Tesla story at the start -
pedantic, but the cars did not "burst into flames". From what I read about
those situations, the cars functioned significantly after the impact, advising
their passengers to get out because it would _soon_ light on fire.

Does it go on to say much of worth?

~~~
dawnbreez
It seems to be something along the lines of "woohoo, we can push updates to
cars now".

Apparently, "friction-free" means "what AAA gaming has been for half a
decade".

~~~
ucho
I wonder if software industry depends too heavy on ability to deploy updates.
Some time ago I watched Discovery's documentary about Maersk Triple-E. Engines
got produced on other side of globe and couldn't really be tested until ship
left the drydock. I guess that replacing the engine required as least
disassembling 10% of ship. So engineers responsible for unit had only one
attempt and had to made it right.

